# ANIWZCS2 Service Launcher has encountered a problem and needs to close error.



## RPF (Apr 15, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place so put this thread, I know its related to my DLINK wireless card, a bit of googling suggested it might be spyware but I seriously doubt it. Could someone please check my hijack this log to confirm and give me any ideas on what could be the cause of the error "ANIWZCS2 Service Launcher has encountered a problem and needs to close" when I login. Its more of an annoyance, my connection kicks in after about 5 secs after I click ok in the dialog box.


----------

